# Xbox 360 Proxy Server ?



## ertzuio (14. August 2007)

Hi,

ich hab folgendes Problem, meine Xbox ist mal wieder am Ars.. naja kaputt und nach dem Austausch werden die neuen Maps von Gears of War, auf meinem deutschen Profil nicht mehr funktionieren, nur noch auf meinem Ösi Profil.

Da Microsoft, die neuen/reparierten Consolen mitlerweile so wieder rausschickt, das man durch erneutes Downloaden mit dem uhrsprünglichen Profil, die Downloads mit der neuen Console vernetzen kann, besteht vielleicht doch eine Chance sie wieder spielen zu können.

Da diese Downloads für deutsche Internetnutzer gesperrt sind, müsste ich Xboxlive vorgaukeln, das meine xbox sich in österreich befindet.

Wie ich im Internet in Erfahrung gebracht habe, müsste dies wohl mit einem Proxy gehen, allerdings ist mir nicht klar, wie ich die Console dafür anschließen muss, bzw was ich dafür für Einstellungen vornehmen muss.

Hab hier schon etwas gesucht und dabei wohl herausgefunden, wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, das man in einem Hardware Router keine Proxy Einstellungen vornehmen kann.

Ist es Möglich, die xbox über den Pc mit dem Internet zu verbinden und sie trotzdem über einen Proxy laufen zu lassen ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Friesi (14. August 2007)

Mit einem Hardwarerouter geht es wohl wirklich nicht.

Falls du aber eine alte maschine hast, kannst du mit Linux dir einen Router basteln und dort einen transparenten Proxy aufbauen.

Jede HTTP-Anfrage aus dem lokalen Netzwerk wird zum Proxy in AT gesendet (ohne das man die Clients einstellen muss). 
Ganze nennt man dann transparenten Proxy.

Kann man recht einfach mit iptables machen.


----------



## ertzuio (14. August 2007)

Hä, was meinst du mit alter Maschine ?

Hab Xp aufm Rechner, kännst du dafür auch ne Möglichkeit, hab nicht so sehr die Ahnung vom Pc.


----------



## Friesi (14. August 2007)

Mit "alter maschine" mein ich einen Rechner den du nicht mehr brauchst und zum Router umbauen kannst.

Aber wieso änderst du nicht einfach in der Xbox360 die Region?
System -> Konsoleneinstellung -> Region

Damit solltest du auch auf die anderen Inhalte zugreifen können!

EDIT: mhm scheint wohl doch nicht zu klappen. :/

Zu XP kenn ich leider keine Lösung. Verwende ich leider nicht!


----------



## ertzuio (14. August 2007)

Das geht seit dem Frühlingsupdate nicht mehr, die checken jetzt die IP und dadurch bleiben die Downloads gesperrt, außer mann befindet sich im Ausland oder gaukelt es dehnen vor.

Einen Alten rechner hab ich noch hier, wenn du jetzt noch ne Erklärung hättest, wie ich den Router damit Basteln kann,könnt ichs am WE mal ausprobieren


----------

